# Motorhome Kitchens !



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

Hope you can help a confused couple of caravaners. We went to the NEC on Friday for our usual twice yearly wander around and totally confuse ourselves as to the relative merits of caravans versus Motorhomes, we know a lot of the pro's and con's I believe so won't go into the full list again.

I am trying to convince the current Mrs vanroyce that we need to spend the price of a small house on something like a Niesmann and Bischoff Flair or Concorde, I was doing quite well with all the arguments about quality vehicle, rear wheel drive, big payload etc etc. We started to have a poke around inside and check out the "not very large" kitchen area and then she asked about the oven/grill, the answer that the very small grill above the Tec Tower and above my head was the answer did not seem to go down very well.

The big question is how do all you gourmet cooks and chefs manage in the kitchens of Continental motorhomes, I know that UK ones have kitchens more like we are used to in the caravan but I am trying to steer us the continental route.

Any HELP much appreciated.

Thanks

Martin


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

They have lots of sunshine on the continent, and they cook outside :wink: :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Our hymer has an oven- I believe some don't as an option. On Friday- we managed moules frites- mussels on the hob, french stick/frites in the oven- on Saturday oven roast chicken. Sunday bacon butties under the grill..Some people use microwaves- we decided against it although probably a good idea if you have the space and like heating things through


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Whats a kitchen?
How does one use it?


Dave p


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There is as much room in our kitchen area as we have had in any motorhome and as much as I have seen in any. We have a full cooker with grill and oven although I know some don't. I don't imagine the grill is any use but I don't know as we never use it, Alan.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My N+B Arto 69 (2003) RH-drive has an oven.

I think a lot of continental MHs built for UK market recently have been fitted with ovens, just because of your wife's, and my, wants.

If not negotiate for it to be fitted.

Geoff


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I have spoken to many motorhomers who have an oven and very few actually use it. Not many European motorhomes have them fitted at all. 

Most of us use a skillett. The best way to describe this is its two frying pans and one fits on top of the other one to form an oven. They work superbly

stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with Stew.

Unless you are full timing think holiday not home. All motorhoming is compromise, many of us are more than willing to compromise the kitchen for more room/payload elsewhere.

Each to his/her own. 

Though if SWMBO does the majority of the cooking you could try the line "I was hoping to take you away from the drudgery of all that dear"


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks for your observations and advice, I know we shouldn't but we keep comparing to what we have in the caravan, full size cooker and grill (I am in charge of toast) and more work surface and somewhere to lounge and put our feet up.

I know we would get this in for example from Autotrail Mohawk with a garage or even Chieftain Garage (big beast) but as I said before I would want the Rear wheel drive and twin wheels for muddy fields and soft ground, and we like the continental quality.

Thanks for your help.

Martin


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

vanroyce said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thanks for your observations and advice, I know we shouldn't but we keep comparing to what we have in the caravan, full size cooker and grill (I am in charge of toast) and more work surface and somewhere to lounge and put our feet up.
> 
> ...


Our Rapido has an oven which we use lot.  
Gary


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Most autocruises have a full sized oven (as does our startrail) and we use it a lot especially as we use out van all year. if someone in the partyy doesnt mind cooking or actually likes it then you have to consider their needs as well as that fancy inbult sat nav you got your eye on (for example) or you wont hear the end of it.

Some continental vans have started to fit ovens now (they never used to year ago) but these are nowhere near as good as a proper oven.

Whatever you decide its worth remembering that theres always another way to cook what your cooking.
We have had our double skillat foe 22 yrs now (its had 4 new pans and 4 new handles LOL) and this can be used to fry. rake roast and all manner or things and only takes one ring. You can cook a sunday lunch in it, si thats just an example of what you can do if yourb prepared to experiment. And as others have said in the summer the barbie comes out and saves all the worry anyway.

Phill


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi as a pre caravan owners ourselves, I can see some of your points.

One thing I would def suggest is that the motorhome you do buy has swivel front seats, and in front of each of those you have either a full side bench or single seat.......that way you swivel the seats around and hey presto it is actually better than a caravan lounge, as you have a reclining armchair with somewhere to put your feet up straight in front of it. For us we have found that more comfortable than our caravans.

Ref the cooking, our first motorhome had a full cooker, and at one point I would never have considered a Motorhome without that option. However we purchased a Remoska from Lakeland stores ( we went for the full size and I personally wouldn't want the smaller one). We found we hardly used the oven anymore and in case we were on gas with no hook up we also have the double skillet which can also be used as a frying pan etc.

Last October we changed our motorhome for one with the Tec tower and to be honest we have hardly used it, after reading posts on MHF I also now have a 7 litre halogen oven, and when on hook up I find it so easy to cook a full roast using the Remoska for the meat etc. Roasters in the halogen when friends family with us and we want to cook larger meals.

The one thing I definitely wouldn't be without for when on EHU however is my microwave as I find it invaluable for steaming veg etc and have one of those little plastic microwave steamer thingys. As our MH wasn't fitted with one, we got the dealer to fit one and to be honest it looks just like it is meant to be where we have positioned it. 

I know my post might sound like we are carrying lots of gadgets etc but the space the remoska and the halogen take up is actually very little and far less than a full oven would take up.

We have three rings on the hob and again that is more than adequate.

I actually enjoy cooking more in the MH than I do at home.........and it is amazing just what you can do in a small area. On our old MH we didn't have anywhere much to put the pots if we washed up in the MH but in the MH we have now, there is a draining board with plug and again I have found that invaluable and when not in use as a draining board I have covered it with a square chopping board, which has given us extra work space........again something that you might not have thought of and worth bearing in mind when looking at different MH models.

My biggest tip reading your original post however has to be making the most of your front seats..........I don't think you will miss your caravan seats one bit then.

Good luck in your search and let us know how you get on......changing from a caravan to a MH was one of the best things we ever did. And we have seen so many places since e got it.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm with Briarose here. Remoska and outside gas point & electric is all you need.

Bob

Ex caravanner, too


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Bob45 said:


> I'm with Briarose here. Remoska and outside gas point & electric is all you need.
> 
> Bob
> 
> Ex caravanner, too


Thanks Bob LOL :wink: One other thing I meant to say was I find the Remoska and also the halogen really easy to clean.....in our original MH we had a traditonal type oven (Stoves) and I used to hate worrying about keeping it clean, when we did use it. The other gadgets more or less wipe out with kitchen roll.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We have a three-ring hob, no oven, and do not find ourselves limited in terms of food. I think you can produce a very wide variety of meals on a hob. Last summer we had an external BBQ gas point fitted and used a mini Cadac quite a lot in France. That is a very flexible cooking source. Skillets or Remoska are good oven alternatives if you must have oven features. Having said that we do not have the former, and have used the latter once in four years (probably related to rarely using a mains hook-up).
In fact, although we have a Rayburn range cooker in the house, that is on most of the time, we don't use the oven that much now our children are adults and away.

Final thought regarding the continental tendency not to fit an oven; I guess the thinking is that if you can afford to buy and run a Concorde or N+B Flair, you can afford to go to a restaurant if you really must have a meal cooked in an oven.

Philip


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Having a family of 4 we like having an oven and do use it. We also use all 4 burners on the hob sometimes. Bare in mind some hobs have 3 burners and one of them is usually a smaller one, so if you have 3 burners and no oven your menu could be greatly reduced. I am not saying that you couldn't cope but its a compromise some people don't want to take.

Our last van had only 3 burners and a grill but our current van has a full sized oven and hob, we have cooked full roast dinners for 5 in our current van, this would have been impossible in the other van.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

We use our oven quite a lot : if only for keeping food warm (e.g. this weekend, marvellous fry up, but where to put the sausage & bacon while the eggs fry?). It doesn't get much use in summer months, but does at this time of year.

One thing to keep in mind is something alluded to by Phill....all ovens are not alike. On our previous Compass/Elddis, we had a Spinflow combined oven/grill and while it was usable, it's performance didn't encourage you to do so - e.g. realistically you had to add about 50% to cooking times given on packed foods. Our Cheyenne has a full-size oven with separate grill, and it's performance is up to domestic models - so it does get used. If your wife really does use the oven, it may be worth trying out the models in continental vans because if it's poor performing, you'll get more earache than having no oven at all.

We carry a small slow cooker, but can't be doing with the paraphernalia of halagon ovens, Remoskas etc, particularly the precious workspace used. Each to their own I guess.

Paul


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Our moho has a Dometic Tec Tower and it works just fine.
We find the oven although installed a bit high for shorty OH, it does do a good job as does the grill facility.

For the last four years OH has produced a full Christmas dinner with no problems at all.

One advantage is that as the oven is only microwave size it heats up very quickly and maintains a steady overall temperature with very little gas consumption.

With a little fore thought a small oven can produce an endlass variety of meals especially when on extended trips.
For example use chicken breasts instead of a whole chicken to have a full roast chicken dinner and Fray Bentos tinned pies gives a good pie and mash meal.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We also manage fine with the oven/grill in the Tec tower and 3 gas rings, we are full timing in Europe. We are both rather short height wise.

We also have an electric toaster, remoska and gas picnic stoves (none of which are hardly ever used)


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

*Motorhome Kitchens!*

Hi,

We have an oven but Jan uses a Halogen Oven a lot which will do a whole chicken in less than an hour and loads of other stuff. And it's easy to clean (my job).

Alan


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Before I worried about the kitchen I'd think about why I wanted to change from a caravan to a motor home. For example if you idea is to go somewhere and stay for two weeks or so why not stick with the caravan, the kitchen you like and much lower cost. But then if you want to do a lot of short weekend trips or move about a lot then of course make the switch. Living in Italy the last five years we only got an oven in our apartment a few months ago. We still did some pretty decent cooking and we do the same in the camper with it's little two burner stove.

Friends just bought a Laika I think the model is Errebe something like that. It has all you want, oven, big frig and freezer, dual rear wheel drive, etc. Top quality and price.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Actually the model of the Laika is Kreos.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

Some food for thought here, I take the point about using the front swivel seats as recliners but that means the TV is no good up front instead of a drop down bed. 

Jhelm says think about why we are thinking about the change anyway, well we have thought long and hard and this is all part of the process of course. When we go away for 2 or 3 week holiday we tend to get all set up with the caravan and awning and then use the tandem to get around on, sightseeing and shopping trips after 4 or 5 days we are ready for a move and cycle a new area but of course there is a lot of work involved moving on and setting up again a motorhome would be easier for this and we would not miss the awning that much as part of the reason for putting that up is for the tandem which would go in the boot of motorhome. We plan to retire in the not too distant future and would then do more short breaks getting to see a bit more of the UK which then brings up the question of size and is 8 metre long 2.38 metre wide and over 3 metres tall too big for a lot of use, all very scarey really as it a lot of money to get it wrong (we would hire first I am sure).Other reasons to change are,

1/ We would be more inclined to share the driving although there is no reason why Jen could not tow its just that she has not.

2/ We like nice things and we can see more nice quality motorhomes that we do caravans.

3/ Possibly there is an element of the grass is always greener and we have not tried the motorhome way of life.

Martin


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I guess I might as well reply since I brought up the why change question. Sounds like you're ready to make the move. Next question is size. The newer models are very efficient in their use of space so I would tend to look at smaller units as they are easier to drive, park, more fuel efficient and cheaper to buy. But there are plenty of people who love their big ones.

Just a note when we got our first one 3 years ago I thought we needed everything in it that it would hold. Seems like I've been continually taking stuff out that never got used. Same thing might apply to the size of the unit.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I am not quite sure what you mean ref the TV.

On our previous Bolero we had a TV approx half way up the MH that could be swivelled from front to back, so watchable from the back of the motorhome in bed or the front.

This time the tv is more to the front and just in front of our kitchen area, so again fine from the front seats.....it can swivel to the back bedroom area, but we had a spare Avtex as we had bought a slightly larger new one last summer and although to be fair we hardly ever watch TV in bed it was worth using the spare TV......just in case we ever need it, we tend to be away a lot in the winter months. 

I know my Friend has more or less the same set up as us too, I guess the next thing to consider is fixed bed or not LOL. But then everyone has their own preferences. :wink: :lol: 

Just for the record we personally find using a motorhome is a lot easier than when we had the caravan. We tend to use it for shorter breaks too which we never did with the caravan. Also have used ours to stay on a car park for a wedding and parked on a relatives drive overnight when visiting them, which is nice as you still have your own space, something again we wouldn't have done with the caravan ESP for a one night stay over.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there Martin,

We have a 30 foot Burstner Elegance motorhome and the oven/grill in this, is the Tec Tower, plus it has a separate 3 burner hob and like you, when we first looked at this vehicle, we weren't at all sure about the kitchen set up. However we loved the van and after considering all the pros and cons, we decided to go ahead and purchase this motorhome. Despite my initial reservations, we have not found the oven/grill to be a problem to use and to be honest, despite cooking most of our meals in our motorhome, we don't find we use the oven that much at all really and we tend to use either the Remoska when on EHU or the double skillet when wildcamping or attending rallies/meets/outdoor events that do not provide EHU's. We also use a Cadac BBQ in the nicer weather, which connects to our gas supply via an outside BBQ point. Don't worry about using up storage or worktop space with such gadgets, as generally you will find someplace where they can be stored when not in use and worktop space being used up by such cooking appliances is not really that big a deal either! We find that something like the Remoska for example; is only out on display when we are actually cooking with it and once the food has finished cooking, we immediately give it a quick wipe over and put it back where we store it. Our worktop space is then clear again and ready for us to plate up our meal or prepare a salad etc. With the double skillet, that takes up NO worktop space at all, as when that is in use, it is sitting on a gas ring of the 3 ring hob. Cooking in any motorhome/caravan kitchen will always have certain limitations but whatever kitchen layout you opt for, I think you will always find a convenient solution for any problem areas you come across. If people can manage to cook a meal in a tent with a 2 ring burner then I am sure it must be so much easier with all the modern luxuries fitted in a brand new motorhome? 

As for getting around in a larger motorhome, then all I can say to answer your concerns re this; is that generally we don't have any problems getting around, especially if we aren't towing our car! We can pretty well get in to most towns/villages with our vehicle but we do find we have to plan ahead a little bit more than someone with a lot smaller motorhome would do! However, most places and attractions have coach bays where we are allowed and encouraged to park so please don't be put off. A good tip is; if you are visiting an area and want to visit a particular town/village/city or a nearby tourist attraction; is to telephone either the local council responsible for the car parks in that location or the office of the particular tourist attraction you are wanting to visit and explain you are touring the area in whatever length your motorhome is and can they pleade advise you where you can park your your motorhone? We have found that 9 times out of 10, they are always willing to assist us and will kindly suggest a suitable parking spot for us to head for. Like I say it takes a little bit of forward planning but if you have an iPhone or similar Internet phone, then it doesn't take long to google these telephone numbers and you can soon have an answer to your enquiry! 

We enjoy the living space of a larger motorhome, so we are happy to accept any compromises that may bring with it but only you can decide if a larger motorhome is for you?

By the way, if you haven't already done so, take a look at the Burstner range of motorhomes and see what you think to their different layouts and options?

Good luck with your search and once you enjoy the freedom of motorhoming you will NOT regret your decision I am sure.

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Here is a pic of the kitchen & living area on the Burstner Elegance i810G model.

Sue


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

Sonesta, thanks for your post we have looked at the Burstner and they are nice and I think a good kitchen as well we like the reclining sofa amongst other things BUT I had rear wheel drive on my list and I think most Burstner are Front.

We will not be rushing into anything so plenty of research to do still.

All comments are much appreciated.

Martin


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

vanroyce said:


> Hi All
> 
> Sonesta, thanks for your post we have looked at the Burstner and they are nice and I think a good kitchen as well we like the reclining sofa amongst other things BUT I had rear wheel drive on my list and I think most Burstner are Front.
> 
> ...


But you still haven't explained what you mean ref the TV :wink:

Just out of interest (and we have a Burstner) is there any reason why you want rear wheel drive ? I find it interesting to see why and what folk choose.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Briarose, sorry about the ref to TV position I did the reply but now I check it/I did not post it properly and I dont know where it went.

The point I was making about the TV was that if you are sat in the driving seat relaxing with your feet up (parked up hopefully) you will not be able to see the TV if it is right up the front of the van which is a standard or option position position on some vans especiallly if you dont have the drop down front bed.

You ask why Rear wheel drive, a few reasons.

1/ I decided that if we were to have one of these big things I wanted it on a chassis and drive train that was well on top of the job.

2/ I read a lot on MHF about lighter chassis with poor payload, so again heavy duty IVECO base which is RWD (I dont like the driving position in Merc).

3/ I have read a lot of posts that say RWD with twin wheels is the best for mud snow and general traction.

4/ The vans that we like are the big fancy jobs like N&B flair (possibly not practical for us but we like)

5/ Lastly I have read a lot of negative posts about FIAT (sorry to anybody that has one I dont mean to offend)


Hope this posts.


Martin


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Perhaps a Hymer B-Class XL fits the bill - (see link below). Certainly not a cheap vehicle, but it is on an Iveco chassis and if you look at the pictures of the interior, you will see that the TV is located above the L-shaped sofa, facing the swivel seats. I would expect you could specify one of these without the front drop-down bed.

Whilst our MH is much smaller (Merc chassis) I agree with your view on RWD. Also, we have the TV free-standing and it sits on the table. I did not like the idea of such a weight sitting on a bracket whilst travelling, not to mention my preference for storing the TV out of sight. And, the bracket would have required bolting through a wall that backs onto the shower room and that could have compromised its water-tightness. One final thought on TV location: as I wear varifocal spectacles, I did not want the TV mounted too high up as that would have required me to watch it with my head tilted back (or it would have had to be rather a long way away for what is a relatively small screen).

Philip

p.s. Just checked the German version of the Hymer website, where you can see the specifications. There is a "no drop-down" option, if I have translated it correctly. The phrase is "Bugstauschränke anstelle Hubbett"

<< Hymer B XL >>


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi thanks for the reply ref the TV. I guess I haven't really seen many motorhomes with a TV right up the front, except many years ago when an ex boss of mine had a American RV (Georgie Boy). He bought it on a whim as in those days he was into motor racing, and had seen others with such a vehicle......but he sold it within a few months as for travelling around in the UK he found it too big.

Most of the motorhomes that I have looked at, always seem to have cabinets etc around half way toward the back of the motorhome, or a designated casing by the doorway. Pretty much the same as most caravans I have seen too.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We are mostly just 2 of us using our MH but we have a full-sized cooker with separate grill and 4 hobs. I love cooking and use it a lot, all parts of it. We also have a microwave although we use that a lot less. I have baked bread and cakes in my MH oven and would not want to be without it! (Oh, and that is in a Swift Kon-Tiki!)


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

My brothers partner is a terrific cook and she serves up some fabulous culinary concoctions in their motorhome too. They have just changed their MH to the brand new Autotrail Mohawk and what she can produce in her motorhome kitchen beggars belief. Basically, I think what you can do at home in your domestic oven you can do in your motorhome ovens too and it is just personal choice as to which or what cooking gadgets and appliances happen to be your personal preference. 

Mmm home baked bread, now that sounds delicious, so please Mrs W ...can we get invited to tea? 

Sue


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

No problem, but you might have to wait till we have moved to France! We are not using the MH much at the mo as all our spare time is spent in our French home getting it ready for July when we move out!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

MrsW said:


> No problem, but you might have to wait till we have moved to France! We are not using the MH much at the mo as all our spare time is spent in our French home getting it ready for July when we move out!


Ooh even better an invitation to your home in France!  Maybe you will serve up home made croissants? 

How excited you must be moving to France and I wish we too were preparing to upsticks to somewhere so lovely. Lucky you! 

All the best for the future. 

Sue


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Jeanluc thanks for the info on Hymer B XL, I get confused with all the Hymer models and there have not been many at NEC lately (or I have missed them) you can see the family tie with Niesmann when you look at the interior.

Sonesta we looked at the Autotrail Mohawk this year at the NEC, they do an option of raising the bed to get a slightly taller garage so that would suit our bikes.

Mrs W UK motorhome you see proper oven and Kitchen, where in France are you going to (dont worry I won't come and park on the drive without being invited).

Thanks for the ideas.

Martin


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Martin, Have you seen the new Autotrail Chieftain? That has an enormous kitchen and it comes with a let down TV at the front. My brother nearly bought the Chieftain but the price tag was a little over their budget. The layout is very similar to the Mohawk but larger. It is certainly worth taking a look at as it ticks most of your boxes.

Sue


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

vanroyce said:


> 5/ Lastly I have read a lot of negative posts about FIAT (sorry to anybody that has one I dont mean to offend)


I do agree with your sentiment regarding Fiat, had I not owned one I would tend to agree based on initial research. Be aware, however, that Iveco is owned by Fiat and indeed on a recent job on our Fiat the dealer (main agent for Fiat & Iveco) demonstrated how he saved us a couple of hundred pounds by just replacing the F with an I on the beginning of the part numbers required!

As you are already discovering motorhoming is largely about compromises and/or modification to get exactly what you think you need or require out of a motorhome. I would urge you to hire / try out to the fullest extent / purchase a cheaper motorhome first and find out hands on what works for you that way. I think I speak for many of us when I say I thought I knew what I wanted until I actually got it!

We're on our third motorhome and just about in a position to describe to you our ideal motorhome. Unfortunately it's a little bit of about 4 different vans and thus doesn't yet exist other than in my mind, but we've got pretty close with the van we've got.

Best of luck!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Addie, I am sue you are so right about it taking time and purchases right or wrong to work out exactly what is right for you and one mans right is so wrong for somebody else.

We really would be foolish to go into a big purchase without trying something first.

Going on holiday (Aeroplane) for a couple of weeks so I am not ignoring posts just sunning it in Fuerteventura.

Bye'ee


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Sonesta, you are right about the Chieftain with the garage, the kitchen area is huge this is the van we keep comparing other kitchen to, not fair possibly as it is a big van, its not continental and its Fiat FWD otherwise you are right this si the one we have been looking at over the years.

Martin


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Martin, 

I'm no expert on all the technical ins and outs re FWD v RWD etc but we have owned both British and Continental vehicles and to be honest, we have enjoyed each one equally. We loved our Swift Kontiki and our Autotrail Cheyenne and our current Burstner MH (German make) is our dream van! However, sometimes you can read too many reviews re such things as Fiat v Merc or British v German etc and there will always be someone who has negative comments to make or some horror story to tell but believe me, problems occur with all brands and all makes. Mark my words things can go wrong with top of the range, flagship models too! However, due to the hefty price tags involved, then it stands to reason that not as many are sold, so obviously there will be not so many faults reported! IMHO - I would not rule out a British van altogether if I were you, especially as you like the Autotrail Chieftain so much and you'd go a long way to find another MH with such a fabulous sized kitchen. 

I don't know what your budget is but if it's a healthy one, than you should take a look at RS Motorhomes. They are a family run British manufacturer of bespoke quality motorhomes and you can more or less stipulate your own layout. They build motorhomes which can include slide outs if you want them and have recently launched their first A Class MH, which again can include optional slide outs. RS Motorhomes have a website and they welcome visitors by appointment to their factory.

Sue


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Sonesta, we know about RS we frequent motor bike races as we are involved through work and sponsor one of the riders in the superbike class so we see RS motorhomes in the paddock at races and they are indeed good looking machines, I think the new A class is only available at over 9 metres but you are right they are custom built and you can have the spec you want. We have seen them at the NEC twice now I believe and had a good chat with them, also I have read the posts on MHF about ----- (forgotten who) but I believe he took delivery of the first A class to be built.

We should not be too hard on the UK vans and Autotrail especially as our caravan was built at the Autotrail/Vanroyce factory before they dropped caravan production.

Talking of nice UK vans I was impressed by Bentley and IH at the NEC but no garage for us, but nice vans all the same.

Martin


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

vanroyce said:


> ----- (forgotten who) but I believe he took delivery of the first A class to be built.
> Martin


Ceejayt is the member - and very nice it looks in the pictures.

I won't bore you with details of our Dethleffs, it ticks many of your boxes, but is more family oriented - having enough seatbelts for our needs.

Good luck in your quest.

Regards,
John


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Martin,

Well it sounds to me like you and your wife have certainly done your homework and have looked at many different manufacturers, models and layouts and I doubt if there are many motorhomes left to see that you haven't already looked at or considered during your search? You obviously know exactly what you want in a motorhome, so I hope you find the ideal van for you both soon. 

I hope the replies from we motorhome owners have helped you both to draw up a short list and please let us know which model, if any, you decide upon in the end.

Good luck.

Sue


----------



## jacksatlast (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi 
Weve had the same thoughts on cooking and switching to a Motorhome.

WE SWITCHED, just finishing a 3 week tour of Northern England and its been brilliant. Not missed the caravan once. We love this thing.

We had a large Sancerre caravan from new and this was our first new purchases. Previous two caravans were second hand.

We Switched to an Adria Motorhome in November, yep the kitchen was small, yep we only had an oven and Three ring hob, yep we cooked everyday on the Caravan, yep we STILL cook everyday on the Adria. No problems.

We also can now get back on our beloved CC 5 siters which the 24 ft caravan and car could no longer safely do!!

Best of all we bought this second hand and the previous owners had a huge solar panel put on the roof and an extra battery was installed. We have only used Electric Hook Up sites twice the solar set up has kept us charged easily.

We are now going to go Gasglow so we can keep the Gas topped up. A Calorlite doesnt last long if we use the heating!

We will not be going back to caravans now we have the freedom to roam so easily. Even Supermarket carparks fit us!!
Wild camping is fun too.

Good luck with your ponderings but if you fancy a switch try looking around about Late Sept/Oct just before The NEC show, second hand bargains on dealer forecourts are better priced. They want to shift old stock ready for the new ones!
Well, at least thats waht happened to us.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Our Flair has an oven with a grill inside ( so the present Mrs Jede tells me). Apparently it was an extra. Never having been in that area of the Goose I can't confirm this :lol: 

John


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

Have not been back to this post for a while BUT thanks to you all for your input, every show that we have been to (including Peterborough) we have been drawn to the Niesmann and Bischoff Flair BUT then we go away and say but it is too big too wide, too long, and too tall so we end up back with the caravan.

I fancy a look at the new Hymer Starlines but Hymer UK say that they are not going to be importing them so that does not help much, I wanted to see them as they are on the latest Mercedes chassis RWD twin wheels etc.

We will keep looking and will certainly post here if we make up our minds EVER.

Thanks again

Martin

AKA vanroyce


----------

